# Where to get Phospate?



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

I am starting to have an algae problem and have read that dosing phospates could help in elimination of the algae. I have been looking for phosphate ferts and am unsure of what I am looking for. I have found Seachem Flourish Phosphorous but was not sure if that was the same as phosphate. Can someone please hook me up with a link to a product?

Thanks!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

rrasco,
One option is Fleet Enema. Take a look at this page.


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> rrasco,
> One option is Fleet Enema. Take a look at this page.


oh god. that link doesnt work and i knew it wouldnt do any good googling. want to see the results?

fleet enema - Google Search

oh wait, is it supposed to be an enema kit?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Arg. It looks like the site is gone. 

It was one of my favorites.


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

do you have any other links?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

You can use Seachem's Phosphorous, purchase dry chemical KH2PO4 from Greg Watson (Aquarium Plants, Aquatic Plants, Planted Aquariums, and Aquarium Plant Fertilizer) or the Fleet Enema. All will add Phosphates to your tank.

I've never dosed with the Fleet Enema (can't find it here) so can't give any more details...

But you usually only need to dose PO4 if you have good lighting, good plant mass, and already dosing Carbon and Nitrates... Phosphate is not an algeacide that can just be added to any tank!


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

alright. heres the skinny on my tank. 55 gallon, moderately planted (3x Anubias Hastifolia, 3x Amazon Swords, 2x Crytpocoryne Lutea), co2 injection via inline reactor (approx co2 level is 30-35ppm, 2bpm; based off of kH and pH table found here), it is stocked with Malawi Mbuna, and I am dosing Seachem Flourish Excel and Organic Carbon which was recommended where I bought the plants. Please recommend something better if need be.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The most important information is how much light do you use? If it is high light intensity you will need more plants to keep down algae startups. And, the more light the more important having adequate plant nutrients becomes.


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

oops, i meant to include that too. 2x55W of power compact from AHSupply.com.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...I found it!

He got his own domain set up.

chemical computations


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Kh2po4*

Look under Hydroponic in your area directory. You shoud find somebody carrying most of the stuff we need.


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

hrm, didnt think of that, there actually is a hydroponic shop pretty close to me. as long as the cops dont follow me home.

thanks for the link turbo.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Dear rrasco,
The Seachem product will work fine.

Have you heard of Greg Watson at www(dot)grewgwatson(dot)com Aquarium Plants, Aquatic Plants, Planted Aquariums, and Aquarium Plant Fertilizer? One pound of mono potassium phosphate is $3.42. It will last you centuries. An amount the size of a grain of rice is often all that is needed for small tanks.

I would also get one pound of potassium nitrate, and CSM+B (traces elements). You will save the cost of buying liquids in a few weeks and it will last you years.

Regards,
Steve Pituch


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

this morning i ordered the seachem potassium, phosphorous, nitrogren, and iron. i already have the excel and comprehensive. were your suggestions from Greg Watsons in addition to the Seachem products, or is it an either or situation?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

It's an either/or situation. Dry ferts like Greg Watson's are the economical way of doing things. They are also a very easy way to control exactly how much you add (There's no mystery).


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks, i will probably get some soon for when i run out of liquids.

so with dry ferts do you just dump in the water, or mix with water first or how is the most efficient way to dose with it?


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I bought a gallon of distilled water, (99 cents) and mixed them according to the recommendations on rexgriggs site. (Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks)


----------

